# I call it the pig pen.



## Aquaticcreature (Dec 22, 2017)

My dad loves pork rinds and has been saving the jars for me lately. I really love the way it looks and my Malaysia shield loves it as well.


----------



## callisto9 (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice! I like the setup! I need a bigger one for one of my little guys, but don't want to spend any money. This is a great idea.


----------



## Bathory (Jan 3, 2018)

Ohh nice! Just wondering, how do you do with ventilation?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 2, 2018)

I ventilate mine by cutting a hole in the lid, and hot- gluing mesh over the hole.

- MantisGirl13


----------

